# New immersion brewer by Tim Wendelboe



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

http://dailycoffeenews.com/2015/07/29/wilfa-and-wendelboe-join-the-pourover-party-with-insulated-immersion-brewer/

It looks like it will do a very good job at 30+ minute brews/steeps for maximum sweetness extraction. Nothing revolutionary but still a good product.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

hartshay said:


> Mm seems like a bit of over-priced "designer" plastic.....


I didn't see a price listed?


----------

